# Poole & London Pics



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

http://www.wak-tt.com/poolelondon0503/p ... on0503.htm


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

Very nice Wak, I wish I could have gone with you all, maybe next time ! 8)

Annie x


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

YEP....I do like those light mods Wak 8)


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Great pics Wak.
Especially like the London Eye ones.
mayur


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

The light mod is still undergoing tests and is not for production just yet ( said a spokeman tonight ) :


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Light mod... I like... I want...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Uncle Wak, UNCLE WAK , UNCLE WAK ! Told you they would all like it ! Now what you gonna do then ?


----------



## kop (Aug 9, 2002)

Where is that Group buy WAK??? ;D

I would like 4 of them pls!!!!

lol


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Boy oh boy is he in demand now !

Better get loads in stock mate,

Adam
Mayur
Dixon
Howard RS4
TT500

Anyone else amended 6/6/03

(Wak my 10% dont forget !" LOL)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

as TTotal said....still undergoing tests.....
2 out of 3 cars had LED failures....within 2 weeks.
Could be coincidence and a bad batch of LED's.

I'm not offering LEDs to anyone else until us 3 have had some long term success... :-/ Â

My own LEDs, have however been fine! Â  so far!

The 40W blue bulb paint aint so effective.....it burns off over a period of time on the small bulbs even though they are 6w rated.

Paint works fine on the festoon bulbs though so rear light and interior centre light mods work well.

I'm experimenting with a new idea on the interior light mod though...so far its a success, but you cant be sure until its been run for a while! Â :-/

Gotta order them door LED's soon! Â ;D


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

Put me down for a set please Wak once you've found the heat resistant blue paint. They look superb.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Good pics Wak,

Some of the Royal Albert Hall ones look like there's ghosts moving around - didn't see any myself - there was this eerie blue light though ;D

Also, you should have put a warning about John's "up nose" pic 

I see you managed to find the skips 

Moley


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Good pics Wak,
> 
> Some of the Royal Albert Hall ones look like there's ghosts moving around - didn't see any myself - there was this eerie blue light though ;D
> 
> ...


Forgot to warn you...they run in our family...!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Forgot to warn you...they run in our family...!


What's that, finding skips or large nose orifices ;D

Moley


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Have been deliberately running mine all the time and so far the LED's are still working! :-/

p.s. no matter how they look, they are not BLUE...they are white LED's with a very light blue tinge and the extended exposure in night shots blues them up!

But they do look cool! (when they work) I have a few more coming.

I've also found a site with bayonet clear white LED's but they want $10 each plus shipping. which gets a little expensive for a trial. :-/


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Mmmm, like the picture of the RS4 ( ;D), looking after the TT's....... 

Cheers

HOWARD


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant photo's Wak..... hope absoluTTe get's to use a couple


----------

